# Malt Muncher Grain Mill



## jhsbaker (26/12/14)

Is anybody using the Malt Muncher Grain mill (for sale on ebay) I have seen it on Ali express for $100 Inc shipping? It is much cheaper than Barley Crusher ($270 without hopper). Was wondering if it is worth the extra expense. http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1445920793.html '> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1445920793.html


----------



## QldKev (26/12/14)

Quite a few people on here are using it. It is a "cheaper" mill. It's normally imported by Keg King. Several people have mentioned that the oil impregnated brass bushings (good for a mill) are actually cheap bearings (not so good) and some have failed after time. From what I've read over the time, I would stick with the MonsterMill (that I have) or upgrade even further to the Mash Master. The Monster Mill works out cheaper if you get 2 posted at a time, so find a brew buddy to share postage.


----------



## jhsbaker (26/12/14)

Thanks QldKev, I looked on their website and there are 3 models with 3/8" and 1/2" shafts. Any tips for choosing the right one?


----------



## jhsbaker (26/12/14)

Mill master? https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1987


----------



## Camo6 (26/12/14)

I have a mashmaster minimill and couldn't be happier. 
All stainless and aluminium construction pretty much negates any surface rust. 
Easily adjustable - I tweaked mine by feel (on the fly) last brewday.
Geared rollers ensure continuous grain feed.
Very solid frame so no warping of gap.
Main downside is if you want a decent hopper you'll have to build one.

A few years ago I weighed up all the options and while I could've imported a MonsterMill for a bit less, the MM minimill was not much more but had a much sturdier frame and SS as standard.
The maltmuncher looks like a decent buy and fills a much needed void but I reckon my minimill will see me out without fail.

And it lookth like another one of those days were every mill hath an MM in ith ******* name.


----------



## jbaker9 (27/12/14)

Thanks Cam, Can you send me a few photos of your hopper?


----------



## QldKev (27/12/14)

James said:


> Thanks QldKev, I looked on their website and there are 3 models with 3/8" and 1/2" shafts. Any tips for choosing the right one?


I just went the standard MM2, no upgrades at all. Looking at the site its $US137 per mill and $US45 for post for 1 or 2 mills. The price has gone up a bit from when I got mine, that price is getting closer to the mashmaster / mill master local one. The mashmaster has the upgraded 1/2 shaft and stainless rollers. 

The 1/2 shaft is probably better if you plan on using a 240v motor with pulleys. 
The stainless rollers wont rust etc. But I live 2 secs from the beach (close enough to hear it and get plenty of salt build up on the windows) and my standard mm2 rollers are not rusting. Pitty about my 2yr old bird aviary etc. I just leave the flour on the rollers after milling to protect them.

I know the theory of the 3 roller mill seems great, but I have never used one.

Overall I'm happy with my MM2, but with the price difference for a mashmaster I think I would most likely pay the extra and get a piece of gear that should outlast my brewing career. Also they seem to fetch a great price if you ever decided to sell it.





James said:


> Mill master? https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1987



That's the one


----------



## Camo6 (27/12/14)

jbaker9 said:


> Thanks Cam, Can you send me a few photos of your hopper?


There's a few pics of my hopper in my gallery. Easily holds 10kgs of grain. Not pretty but works a treat.


----------



## sp0rk (28/12/14)

I've got one of these mills from a bulk buy done on here
Mine came with crappy bearings,but others from the same buy got bushings, I guess it was the luck of the draw
I left the mill in my dank dark shed and the bearings on the passive roller started to seize,so i moved it inside and cleaned the bearings,no troubles since
I know a few guys who've bought this mill in the last year or so and it's come with bushings
I'd pay the little bit extra and buy it from an Aussie seller so at least if it does come with bearings but is advertised as bushings,you can call them out on it and get it replaced


----------



## SergeMarx (12/1/15)

Anyone know the thread size for the mounting holes on the KK malt Muncher? Mine didn't come with mounting bolts


----------



## sp0rk (12/1/15)

I think they're M8 or M10, can't quite remember sorry


----------



## stux (12/1/15)

I got the Monster Mill 2 with SS rollers and 1/2" shaft a few years ago. Fantastic mill. After living at the coast I always go SS when I can 

The matching hopper and hopper extension is fantastic btw, takes a 15KG grainbill easily, and feeds every single grain without babying it.


----------



## contrarian (12/1/15)

I have the KK malt muncher and have no problems with it as a mill. The only drama I have faced is that I am pretty sure I have the 3/8" shaft and was given a motor for fathers day. I still haven't managed to get it up and running as a coupling with a 3/8" toelrance is almost impossible to find, will either have to drill one out myself or pay someone to do it for me. So if you plan on adding a motor at some stage or if there is no difference in cost, go for the 1/2".

I also have a spare 12mm to 1/2" coupling if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/1/15)

.


----------



## JB (12/1/15)

SergeMarx said:


> Anyone know the thread size for the mounting holes on the KK malt Muncher? Mine didn't come with mounting bolts


Man, I've been trying to track these down too! Been to Bunnings & bought the wrong ones & haven't been back since ...

If anyone can confirm that would be great.


----------



## JB (12/1/15)

... & for the record, I've been really happy with the Malt Muncher so far


----------



## panzerd18 (12/1/15)

Bearings are better than bushings though...


----------



## sp0rk (13/1/15)

panzerd18 said:


> Bearings are better than bushings though...


Not in a dusty environment they're not
Mine has unsealed bearings which clog up very quickly
oil impregnated bushings don't have this problem


----------



## Coldspace (8/6/16)

Hi guys,

Looking at getting a mill. On a budget .

For those with the malt muncher , how's it been going for last couple of years?

I will probally mill about 150 kg of grain a year,

I know the expensive ones are prob shit hot, but I'm on a budget , looking to start getting grain in bulk buys.

Cheers for feed back.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/6/16)

Had mine for about 3 years, I'm happy with it.


----------



## sp0rk (9/6/16)

The bearings on mine are finally starting to get to the point where they're not getting better after being cleaned so I'll replace them soon
5 years of service isn't too bad and the knurling is still nice and sharp
Keg King have emailed me with the size bearing I need, might see if I can either find some bronze bushings in the size I need, or buy some oil impregnated bronze round bar and I'll (finally) pick up my lathe from my parents and turn up a heap of bushings, would probably offer the spares for sale here if I do

On another note, someone please find me some oilite/oil impregnated bronze bar


----------



## DU99 (9/6/16)

http://www.pacificbronze.com.au/bronze/
http://www.australwright.com.au/products/copper-brass-bronze/
found two..also what diameter is it..will check around at the T&T markets


----------



## sp0rk (9/6/16)

the bearings are 8mm ID, 19mm OD, 6mm thick
Those 2 links have bronze rod, but not oil impregnated sintered bronze
By looking at what's available in the US, you're looking at around $50 for a 6.5" length
This means they're not going to be cheap (compared to chinese made bearings), I reckon I might be able to turn out a set of 4 bushings for $10-$15 each depending on bronze prices and if I need to buy any tooling
Have to actually go pick the lathe up first, my mum is a bit of a hoarder, so it might take a bit of effort to find the damn thing :/

Will look into it a little further, but you can get 4 x bearings for about $5 so it depends on the demand


----------



## blekk (9/6/16)

These guys have a large range of bronze sintered bushes as well as conventional bearings

http://www.hobbyparts.com.au/store/categories/bronze+bushes/


----------



## Coldspace (10/6/16)

Just ordered my malt muncher on ebay via country store trading. Comes with hopper and bottom board.
Got ebay 10% coupon off last night.... The discount runs till tommorow.
$103 delivered, happy.....


----------



## sp0rk (10/6/16)

blair said:


> These guys have a large range of bronze sintered bushes as well as conventional bearings
> 
> http://www.hobbyparts.com.au/store/categories/bronze+bushes/


Nothing in a 8mm ID 19mm OD, sadly
I've found these polymer bushings and have requested a sample
http://www.igus.com/iPro/iPro_02_1008_0000_USen.htm?c=US&l=en


----------



## Samuel Adams (6/8/16)

Coldspace said:


> Just ordered my malt muncher on ebay via country store trading. Comes with hopper and bottom board.
> Got ebay 10% coupon off last night.... The discount runs till tommorow.
> $103 delivered, happy.....


Hey Coldspace,

How's the mill been performing for you ?

I'm keen on getting into the bulk buy action as well (and I'm in the same suburb as you which may come in handy)

Cheers


----------



## Coldspace (8/8/16)

Samuel Adams said:


> Hey Coldspace,
> 
> How's the mill been performing for you ?
> 
> ...


Well, so far I'm happy, but only run through about 25 kgs of grain with it. See how it goes, but another forum member I know seems happy with his and it's a few years old and been through 2 owners. I power mine with my work Milwaukee cordless drill. This is grunt and also can turn the mill at a fast hand crank. Which gives me agood crush. My sparges and efficiency have gone up better now I mill my own.
Cheers


----------



## Coldspace (12/8/16)

Further to this mill, I just crushed 18 kgs of grain tonight as tomm I'm running 2 x double batches in my GF.

Used my Milwaukee heavy duty cordless, on slow speed running about fast hand crank speed. Perfect crush, took about 20 to 25 mins but that was stopping and emptying bucket and weighing and loading grain into supplied hopper, which takes approx 2 kgs.

Took my time, as I recon if you run mills too fast, they crush bad, as well as put too much stress on the bearings etc.

Fast hand crank speed.

My sparges and efficiency is way better now than when I got crushed grain elsewhere .

As all things in brewing, Patience grasshopper, lol

More than happy with it ATM.

The way I'm going several hundred kgs a year will go through it. 

I'll report back in a couple of years. See how it goes


----------



## scooterism (12/8/16)

These are the mills where an o-ring is used to turn the idle roller?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (12/8/16)

sp0rk said:


> the bearings are 8mm ID, 19mm OD, 6mm thick


Are they exact sizes?

I ask because that's very close to 5/16" ID x 3/4" OD x 1/4" and we all know what Seppoes are useless with metric.

BTW I've used Igus bearings in several applications and they're really good as long as you don't exceed their side load specs.

Does this mill have spring mounts for the roller gap setting like a real mill does? That will affect the bearing load too.


----------

